# Rum



## TCstr8

The subject came up on another thread, and after seeing the recent response on the Scotch thread, figured I'd start one for Rum.

Personally, my experience with rum starts and stops with Captain Morgan (and Coke).

Would love to hear others experience and suggestions on Rum. Is Cuban Rum the gold standard like many consider CCs? I'd imagine there are some rums that are better sipped than mixed and vice versa...right?

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## Navistar

Wonderful thread. I will be watching


----------



## Cigary

Rum is something that becomes a matter of taste ..the history it brings is that it's one of the cheapest types of alcohol there is. I love Havana Rum..7 year and the 15 year. There are some great domestic ones as well.

I'd advise new converts to get those sampler sized ones and drink up...take notes and repeat.


----------



## Cibao Valley

You can't go wrong with Zacapa. One of the best aged rum brands in the world and at reasonable prices, from their standard offerings to their higher end stuff. I have two bottles of their XO just waiting for special occasions.


----------



## Joe Sticks

I'm new to rum. I'd only had it in rum & Cokes offered at friends houses a few times during get togethers. I'd never bought rum myself.
I like scotch. (And occasionally drink bourbon.) Thought I'd expand my drink horizons and heard that rum paired well with cigars, so I recently bought my first bottle.
After reading several rum websites, I bought a bottle of Kirk & Sweeney 12yr. (Dom Rep) - - Very strong alcohol smell when poured straight from the bottle. Letting it breath for 10 minutes helps with that. Then I get lots of vanilla sweetness on the nose. When I taste it, I get that same vanilla essence very quickly on the tongue. Also caramel and oak. It doesn't linger long. Quite smooth. 
I don't know quite what to think about this rum. It was good, but it didn't bow me over. Maybe I keep trying to compare it to scotch. I thought it would be sweeter. From the rum websites that I read, there seems to be two camps regarding the desireability of sweetened rums like Zacapa 23 yr (I haven't tried it). Reading through the websites on this aspect of rum, reminded me a little bit of the viewpoints regarding infused sticks on cigar forums. (I'm not an infused fan.)
I wish I could find more small sampler bottles of premium rums to try. With tax, the Zacapa 23 would run about $60 in our state.


----------



## talisker10

There are 2 kinds of rum. One is made using fermented molasses, a by product of extracting sugar from sugar cane. Most rums fall into this category - zacapa, appleton, el dorado, diplomatico.

The second kind is rhum agricole, made by fermenting sugar cane juice. These rums are mainly made in the french west indies, specifically, martinique and guadalupe. They have a different flavor profile. St. James and Clement are examples.

Sipping rums are aged in oak, while white rums are not aged and are for mixing.


----------



## Joe Sticks

Hmmmm . . . I'm really liking the Kirk & Sweeney 12yr rum that I bought. I appreciate it more each time I have some. After I let it breath in the glass for 10 minutes, I pick up all the aromas I mentioned before - plus a touch of the scent of fresh bananas. Where did that come from ? Why didn't I notice it before ?

The rum isn't overwhelmingly sweet. Its not a pre-bottled cocktail. There's just the hint of the fruit, honey, caramel, & oak there.
Quite nice.

I do notice that I seemed to have gone through the first half of the bottle pretty quickly. In addition to liking scotch, it looks like I may be a budding fan of rum


----------



## selpo

I second Ron Zacapa as well as Appleton estate- especially their 21 yr old.


----------



## mi000ke

Currently alternating between Zacapa 23 and Havana Club 7. I slightly prefer the HC, and at $19/bottle duty free (in the Caymans, which we visit often) it's a no brainer.


----------



## TCstr8

Just got some of the Havana Club 7 year yesterday. Really enjoyed it.

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## 4WheelVFR

I'm partial to Pusser's and Gosling's Black Seal.


----------



## Grey Goose

As far as I am concerned you can forget the "A"'s thru "Y"'s, and just get to the "Z"'s, and as everyone knows, when it comes to rum "Z" stands for...

...Zaya!


----------



## .404 Jeffery

Jonah's Curse Black Spiced Rum for me please. 

I'm not a rum connoisseur by any means, but really like the black spiced rums for Rum & Cokes and Dark & Stormy's.


----------



## TCstr8

Really liking this Havana Club 7 year. Let it rest in the glass for a few minutes, little lime juice and an ice cube. Yummy.

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## fimpster

I've not tried much rum, I'm primarily a beer drinker. When it comes to liquor I choose bourbon or rye, and I have a nice collection. I've had Baccardi, Morgans etc. in cocktails, but not much else. A few weeks ago a friend came over for cigars and brought a bottle of Zaya. I had never even heard of it. It was quite tasty. Prior to that I had never even considered rum a sipping drink. I may have to pick up a bottle as it did go well with the sticks that night.


----------



## MaxG

Zaya and Zacapa (XO and 23) are good choices. Brugal is one you should try as well. I love Havana Club 3 to mix and HC 7 to sip. I've also had great luck with Plantation rum from Barbados.

If you get the chance, try a bottle of Legendario from Cuba. It's called a "rum elixer." Very unique; you'll never taste anything like it, IMO.


- MG


----------



## FMichael

Been a bit of a 'scotch snob' for the last 12 years...About 2 years ago I got into bourbons...This past spring I've been trying a few different rums.

Appleton Estate 12 yr, Eldorado 12 yr, and 8 yr, Plantation 'Stiggins Fancy' pineapple rum (very unique - took a while to get used to - but was good nonetheless), and Plantation 5 yr.


----------



## Grey Goose

Being cigar guys you should try the Flor de Cana, it's good too!


----------



## HailTheBrownLeaf

TCstr8 said:


> Really liking this Havana Club 7 year. Let it rest in the glass for a few minutes, little lime juice and an ice cube. Yummy.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


Agreed.

I had read this post the other night but when I went out for dinner tonight I decided to be adventurous and I ordered a glass of Havana Club 7 Year Old. Tonight was also my first ever straight rum drinking experience and I did in fact take your advice and squeezed. the juice from the lime that garnished my glass into the rum and let it rest a bit.

T'was sensational and I ended up ordering 3 more afterwards. I love how sweet and almost caramel-ish of an aftertaste that this rum has on the finish.

Thanks for the drink suggestion Sir. I can't wait to buy a bottle at the liquor store and pair it with some sticks. :vs_cool:


----------



## FMichael

HailTheBrownLeaf said:


> Agreed.
> 
> I had read this post the other night but when I went out for dinner tonight I decided to be adventurous and I ordered a glass of Havana Club 7 Year Old. Tonight was also my first ever straight rum drinking experience and I did in fact take your advice and squeezed. the juice from the lime that garnished my glass into the rum and let it rest a bit.
> 
> T'was sensational and I ended up ordering 3 more afterwards. I love how sweet and almost caramel-ish of an aftertaste that this rum has on the finish.
> 
> Thanks for the drink suggestion Sir. I can't wait to buy a bottle at the liquor store and pair it with some sticks. :vs_cool:


Is this particular Havana Club from Cuba, or is it the USA version that comes from Puerto Rico?


----------



## TCstr8

FMichael said:


> Is this particular Havana Club from Cuba, or is it the USA version that comes from Puerto Rico?


I can't speak for others, my reference was to the Cuba version.

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## HailTheBrownLeaf

FMichael said:


> Is this particular Havana Club from Cuba, or is it the USA version that comes from Puerto Rico?


It's the real shit from Cuba my friend.


----------



## HailTheBrownLeaf

My bottle of Havana Club 7 Year Old is this one...the Cuban one.










We can get it at our liquor stores since I'm in Canada.

I didn't even know there was a USA available albeit non-Cuban Havana Club rum. I assume you mean these ones eh??










Apparently it's made by Bacardi.


----------



## cigaraddict

Zacapa and Zaya are great IMO. Havana 3 and 7 are alright, selection de Masteros is slightly overpriced but also on par with the Z's. TBH I am a huge fan of Cruzan single barrel for sipping and white for mojitos; best 9$ and 21$ spent as far as I'm concerned. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## HailTheBrownLeaf

So since I know that I like Havana Club 7, would I be alright if I blind bought a bottle of El Dorado 12 Year Old??

I ask because I've never tried El Dorado 12 and our liqour store has a nice gift set available right now. It consists of a 750 ml. bottle of El Dorado 12 and two branded El Dorado glasses.

Should I pull the plug and grab one??


----------



## HailTheBrownLeaf

HailTheBrownLeaf said:


> So since I know that I like Havana Club 7, would I be alright if I blind bought a bottle of El Dorado 12 Year Old??
> 
> I ask because I've never tried El Dorado 12 and our liqour store has a nice gift set available right now. It consists of a 750 ml. bottle of El Dorado 12 and two branded El Dorado glasses.
> 
> Should I pull the plug and grab one??


Got one


----------



## Tabloid Snapper

Puerto Rico make some great rum and they have been doing it for years.


----------



## smbisig

I fell in love with Pyrat Cask 1623 this past June while in Hawaii. Not cheap and milked the drink for about an hour enjoying every sip. Now I just need to save my pennies and find a local store that has a bottle in stock. Most big liquor stores in the Seattle area only get one bottle a year (retails around $300 before tax). At least thats what the sales reps have told me at a couple of stores.

From what I have read, aged Caribbean rum is sourced, some up to 40 years old then carefully blended into the 1623. Every years is supposed to be a little different.


----------



## HailTheBrownLeaf

Is there a little ball or anything at the bottom of a bottle of Havana Club 7 rum??

As I took a sip out of the last not even mouthful of the bottle and I feel like I swallowed something I shouldn't have...

It didn't feel like jagged plastic or broken glass though.


----------



## TCstr8

HailTheBrownLeaf said:


> Is there a little ball or anything at the bottom of a bottle of Havana Club 7 rum??
> 
> As I took a sip out of the last not even mouthful of the bottle and I feel like I swallowed something I shouldn't have...
> 
> It didn't feel like jagged plastic or broken glass though.


Wasn't in either one of my bottles I've went through.

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## HailTheBrownLeaf

TCstr8 said:


> Wasn't in either one of my bottles I've went through.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


Should I be worried though? Lol.


----------



## n0s4atu

HailTheBrownLeaf said:


> Is there a little ball or anything at the bottom of a bottle of Havana Club 7 rum??
> 
> As I took a sip out of the last not even mouthful of the bottle and I feel like I swallowed something I shouldn't have...
> 
> It didn't feel like jagged plastic or broken glass though.


We've got 3 bottles of the 7 here, one of the Legendario and 2 of the 3 year, and none of them have anything in the bottom?

I suspect if you were drinking with lime, perhaps a seed or if it was served to you chilled, an ice chip. You'll be fine either way, but for your own safety I recommend more rum just to disinfect your stomach. You know, for medicinal purposes only of course.


----------



## HailTheBrownLeaf

n0s4atu said:


> We've got 3 bottles of the 7 here, one of the Legendario and 2 of the 3 year, and none of them have anything in the bottom?
> 
> I suspect if you were drinking with lime, perhaps a seed or if it was served to you chilled, an ice chip. You'll be fine either way, but for your own safety I recommend more rum just to disinfect your stomach. You know, for medicinal purposes only of course.


Nope no lime as I was at home and since I drank said last mouthful out of the actual bottle there was no ice involved.


----------



## smbisig

Got a couple of bottles of Havana 7 coming home with a friend currently in Canada. It's going to be a good 
Thanksgiving 

I know that its not that special outside of the USA, but has anyone stashed a bottle to age? Figure since I got two and who know whats going to happen between the USA and Cuba, that I will enjoy a bottle and age a bottle.


----------



## Navistar

I don't think hard alcohols age like wine in the bottle. Whisky, rum, etc need to be in barrels to get a change.


----------



## HailTheBrownLeaf

Is Havana Club 15 Year Old (the Cuban rum) super rare or only made in limited batches or something??

Can't find it at any liqour store here in Ontario..


----------



## Cigary

HailTheBrownLeaf said:


> Is Havana Club 15 Year Old (the Cuban rum) super rare or only made in limited batches or something??
> 
> Can't find it at any liqour store here in Ontario..


It's plentiful in the Caymans....I travel there yearly on a cheap 7 night cruise and hit St.Thomas as well for an all-inclusive booze run. AH Rise is very good with a great selection of Spirits and easy free transfer back to your cruise ship. My last trip:
2 bottles of Drambuie. ...reg. and 15 Year (omg the 15 Year is to die for)
1 large bottle GG Vodka
1 large bottle Sky Vodka
1 large bottle of Decadent Vodka 
1 large bottle of Bombay and Hedrick Gin
1 large bottle of Don Julio and Patron

In the Caymans I get 2 bottles of HC 7 and 15 each. TOTAL COST of all booze.....= $240!!!!!

In the States it would be almost triple so the cost of the cruise is basically FREE and I bring bubble wrap with me and pay minimal customs and drive a one way car rental back home....from Miami to Atlanta in 2 days for about $60 inc. gas. I've done this at least 5 times and call it my Booze Cruise.


----------



## mi000ke

Cigary said:


> It's plentiful in the Caymans....I travel there yearly on a cheap 7 night cruise and hit St.Thomas as well for an all-inclusive booze run. AH Rise is very good with a great selection of Spirits and easy free transfer back to your cruise ship. My last trip:
> 2 bottles of Drambuie. ...reg. and 15 Year (omg the 15 Year is to die for)
> 1 large bottle GG Vodka
> 1 large bottle Sky Vodka
> 1 large bottle of Decadent Vodka
> 1 large bottle of Bombay and Hedrick Gin
> 1 large bottle of Don Julio and Patron
> 
> In the Caymans I get 2 bottles of HC 7 and 15 each. TOTAL COST of all booze.....= $240!!!!!
> 
> In the States it would be almost triple so the cost of the cruise is basically FREE and I bring bubble wrap with me and pay minimal customs and drive a one way car rental back home....from Miami to Atlanta in 2 days for about $60 inc. gas. I've done this at least 5 times and call it my Booze Cruise.


We were on Grand Cayman a few weeks ago and picked up HC 7 on sale at the duty free for $16/bottle. They were giving 15% off their standard prices for all alcohol. Got some Appleton 21 as well and I think that was about $25.


----------



## HailTheBrownLeaf

Finally opened my bottle of El Dorado 12 Year Old earlier tonight. I had two glasses of it, one with an ice cube in it and one without ice. As usual, I used my Glencairn glass for it.

It's pretty good although a tad sweet IMO. Plus I wasn't crazy about the "orange peel" aftertaste on the finish. To be fair as a rum noob, I've only had the Havana Club 7 Year Old (Cuban) rum to compare it to.

Still for $40 it's not too bad. I might enjoy it the more I drink it. I wish I could pair it with a cigar...stupid winter.


----------



## HailTheBrownLeaf

Went to the LCBO an hour ago to get some red wine for cooking.

Ended up finding this


----------



## HailTheBrownLeaf

Bought another bottle of this on Friday....










However does anybody know if Diplomatico Reserva Exclusiva is artificially sweetened or not??? As some sites/people say yes and others say no. So for the sake of curiosity I'm trying to get a definitive answer....


----------



## HailTheBrownLeaf

Cracked open my first bottle of Diplomatico Reserva Exclusiva tonight.

Wow....so so good.  Although it's pretty sweet so after 2 glasses I was done.

I'll definately be pairing it with cigars ASAP though.


----------



## HailTheBrownLeaf

Is it just me or does anyone else notice that El Dorado 12 Year Old rum seems to get tastier once you get through a bit of the bottle??

Ive had a few splashes of it since I first opened the bottle (which is the first bottle of El Dorado I've ever had) and it seems to have improved significantly since the first glass I had when I initially opened the bottle.


----------



## HailTheBrownLeaf

Grabbed this today at the LCBO.

I've never had Appleton Estate before, so for $40 I figured what the hell...why not???


----------



## ras_oscar

I went through a tour of the rum aisle in the local liquor store a few years ago. I stopped because I couldn't find anything I hadn't already tried. Here are my personal favorites


My all time favorite is Pyrat
My favorite for balance between cost and flavor is Baccardi 8.
My favorite for mixing in egg nog is black seal.


Pussers to me tastes like sweaty British sailors
Appleton to me tastes like any other ordinary mixing rum.


white rum is for mixing.


----------



## HailTheBrownLeaf

ras_oscar said:


> Appleton to me tastes like any other ordinary mixing rum.


Which Appleton rums have you had??


----------



## Joe Sticks

Kirk and Sweeney 12, 18, or 23 year. Its all good, but the 12 is much easier to find in my state -


----------



## ras_oscar

HailTheBrownLeaf said:


> Which Appleton rums have you had??


Appleton estate
Appleton estate extra.

My tasting journal notes a thin medicinal taste with hints of charcoal


----------



## HailTheBrownLeaf

ras_oscar said:


> Appleton estate
> Appleton estate extra.
> 
> My tasting journal notes a thin medicinal taste with hints of charcoal


What year of Appleton Estate??

The 12?? Or older??


----------



## ras_oscar

the names have changed as have the label art. I'd have to say it was what is now called signature and reserve. My local liquor store never carried the 12,21 or 50 year old products.


----------



## HailTheBrownLeaf

ras_oscar said:


> the names have changed as have the label art. I'd have to say it was what is now called signature and reserve. My local liquor store never carried the 12,21 or 50 year old products.


Oh ok.

But aren't the Appleton "Signature Blend" (A.K.A. Appleton V/X before the name change) or Appleton "Reserve Blend" (A.K.A. Appleton "Reserve" before the name change) varieties of Appleton a tier below quality wise compared to the 12, 21, or 50 Year Old versions???As I know they are a tad cheaper than the "insert number of years old here" Appleton products. So maybe the Reserve and Signature blend are more for mixing and not sipping??

Anywho I polished off the rest of this bottle while watching the Pens and Blues game earlier this evening....


----------



## ras_oscar

Yes. Like any distilled spirit, the product raw off the still tastes much like cheap college vodka. Most of the taste character comes from aging in {insert your favorite aging vessel here}. The longer it sits the more the taste improves. Once it is bottled the aging improvement stops. That's why 12 year old rum ( or scotch or burbon) that's been sitting on the shelf for 6 years after bottling is still 12 year old rum. Once the bottle is opened it begins oxidizing and the taste deteriorates. I've heard stories of scotch aficionados that will open a fine old vintage, drink the first half or so, then have a "polishing" party of their best friends to finish the remains while its still at its prime.


----------



## rsina

We have a small home bar and try to keep a few rums that are not common or not generally available in the states. A couple of our favorites have been Angostura 1824 and Martinique 12 YO rum. With a cigar, I like a little sweeter flavor and usually grab the Zaya Vanilla rum or another favorite, that has now become hard to find in the Caribbean, is the Tortuga Banana Rum.


----------



## ivandrocco

TCstr8 said:


> Just got some of the Havana Club 7 year yesterday. Really enjoyed it.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


The Havana Club is really a revelation compared to most Rum in the USA. The 7 year is delicious straight out of the bottle. I almost found it too sweet and liqueur-like. I prefer the Anejo Reserva.


----------



## Scap

Wife got me an amazing anniversary gift.


----------



## ebnash

I don't know Jack about Rum's, but I drink Kraken Dark Rum weekly on ice and love it with pretty much any cigar. The guys down at the local cigar lounge are forever pulling high end bottles out of their lockers and pouring glasses for me and I've never finished any of them. 

I guess I'm not a Rum drinker because when I tell them what I drink at home, they just laugh...


----------



## JtAv8tor

ebnash said:


> I don't know Jack about Rum's, but I drink Kraken Dark Rum weekly on ice and love it with pretty much any cigar. The guys down at the local cigar lounge are forever pulling high end bottles out of their lockers and pouring glasses for me and I've never finished any of them.
> 
> I guess I'm not a Rum drinker because when I tell them what I drink at home, they just laugh...


Kraken is one of my favorites

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## FMichael

HailTheBrownLeaf said:


> Oh ok.
> 
> But aren't the Appleton "Signature Blend" (A.K.A. Appleton V/X before the name change) or Appleton "Reserve Blend" (A.K.A. Appleton "Reserve" before the name change) varieties of Appleton a tier below quality wise compared to the 12, 21, or 50 Year Old versions???As I know they are a tad cheaper than the "insert number of years old here" Appleton products. So maybe the Reserve and Signature blend are more for mixing and not sipping??
> 
> Anywho I polished off the rest of this bottle while watching the Pens and Blues game earlier this evening....


If you ever get the chance - you should try their 15 yr old...Not quite as sweet as the 12 yr, but it has a slightly spicey finish...Really nice!


----------



## Hayden

My favorite for many years is Gosling's Black Seal Rum


----------



## Joe Sticks

I'm more of a scotch, bourbon, and beer guy. But I went onto rumratings.com last year and did a search. Booze is damn expensive in my state, so I like to do a little research before buying. Found some Kirk & Sweeney rum that's stocked locally. Very nice stuff. I enjoy it while smoking a cigar. I'll have to try some more rums this summer.


----------



## Alrightdriver

My experience with rum is all mixed drinks. I've never drank it straight. Is it best just poured? With a couple cubes of ice? And what is a good brand to start with. Assuming Bacardi, Myers, and captain Morgan ( the only 3 I've ever drank) aren't the best place to start. 

Sent from my LGL82VL using Tapatalk


----------



## NightFish

Those are for mixing IMO.
Zaya is a good place to start with straight sipping rums. It's inexpensive, tasty, widely available, and great with just about any cigar.
I drink about a double shot in a glass with 1 or 2 ice cubes.


----------



## Thig

Try El Dorado 15 yr Special Reserve neat, doesn't need anything to make it taste good.


----------



## Thig

Or Kirk & Sweeney 23 yr, excellent.


----------



## Alrightdriver

Perhaps the abc store is in my near future. 

Sent from my LGL82VL using Tapatalk


----------



## FMichael

Joe Sticks said:


> I'm more of a scotch, bourbon, and beer guy. But I went onto rumratings.com last year and did a search. Booze is damn expensive in my state, so I like to do a little research before buying. Found some Kirk & Sweeney rum that's stocked locally. Very nice stuff. I enjoy it while smoking a cigar. I'll have to try some more rums this summer.


If your state allows for the shipment of alcohol I'd suggest using 'Wine Searcher' to find some good deals online.

https://www.wine-searcher.com/


----------



## Rezz

If you want something dark and a bit sweet, I like to sip Gosling's. It looks a bit like molasses, but the flavor profile is smooth.


----------



## Thig

FMichael said:


> If your state allows for the shipment of alcohol I'd suggest using 'Wine Searcher' to find some good deals online.
> 
> https://www.wine-searcher.com/


Another excellent search site is 1000corks.com.


----------



## mpfuchs

My pairing from the other day:


----------



## Fusion

NightFish said:


> Those are for mixing IMO.
> Zaya is a good place to start with straight sipping rums. It's inexpensive, tasty, widely available, and great with just about any cigar.
> I drink about a double shot in a glass with 1 or 2 ice cubes.


I used to drink Rum a long time ago in UK (im from UK) was in Bevmo a few days ago and saw this and thought i would give it a try with a smoke this weekend, was happy to see this post lol looking forward to it even more now


----------



## NightFish

Awesome!
Be prepared for a sweet one. Lots of vanilla in Zaya.


----------



## shaneygrog

Did someone mention rum?
My friends and family think i'm obsessed though I have only been drinking it for about 3 years. In that time I have tried many rums that are available in Australia, and being so far away from where the good rums come from they aren't cheap.
They make Bundaberg rum in Queensland but it hardly compares to good rum.
White rum: Bacardi blanco is for mixing, horrible stuff. Try Mount Gay silver which is oh so smooth, or Angostura white. Plantation 3 stars is a white rum with nice subtle complexity. I enjoy all these on ice when it's warm outside but as the ice melts the flavor quickly dissipates.
Aged rum, well there is a world of aged rum out there, and generally the older the smoother and more complex the flavor.
Zacapa 23 solera is popular here as a premium rum, and it's oh so smooth and woody but also rather sweet. Very nice indeed. The XO is even better, but it's very expensive here!
Similar to this would be Matusalem 15 or 23, Diplomatico reserva exclusiva (even sweeter than zacapa), El Dorado, now I have tried a few from El Dorado, 12 is sweet but the 15 is less so but very woody, the 8 is good too.
Less sweet and more rounded perhaps is the Appleton Estate from Jamaica with it's funky undertones. The 12 year old rare blend is a complex rum and i'd put it on par with zacapa but it's a totally different style, not all sweet and dark like Zacapa but with good flavor and very enjoyable all the same. Havana club make a great rum, Seleccion de Maestros which is smooth but subtle and not all sweet like their 7 and others mentioned here. I'd really like this again but my supplier here is currently out of stock.
Angostura 1824 is a great dark rum, their 1919 is very smooth and has a strong vanilla flavor.
There are others I have tried and enjoyed and others I wouldn't try again.
Now spiced rum. Spiced rum is everywhere these days, Captain Morgan, Sailor Jerry, well this is where I started but wouldn't bother with these now. Way too sweet and no real rum flavors. And to think most people mix these with dry or coke, more sugar!
Well that's my opinion of rum (the short version). Try them yourself and find what you like!


----------

